# The Curse of the Banana!



## Trouthunt (Aug 15, 2005)

Fished the surf in the morning with nothing but sandies and one speck so we made a run to the mid bank only to find sharks. We did manage one 40+ ling. 
Around 10am my buddy pulls out a bag with two banana's in it. I say, man no wonder we have had such a bad day. I don't want to rat him out because he reads the reports on 2cool but does any body else believe the curse of the Bananas? My buddy had never heard such a thing.... Freakin Banana's on a boat!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Do a search about it on here and on the main board...lots of information about the "curse".

TH


----------



## nicholasotto7 (May 9, 2006)

I would have to say that if you managed a 40lb ling at a hard hit place like the mid banks you did well. As for the trout in the surf, that has been hit and miss. 


I doubt the curse had anything to do with it.
that is just my opinion. 

I hate superstitions like the unlucky 13. 
I personally like the number 13

anyway these are just my opinons.


----------



## Trouthunt (Aug 15, 2005)

40" ling not 40lbs.... my bad!


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Trouthunt said:


> 40" ling not 40lbs.... my bad!


 See! It was _definitely_ the bananas. Da*> things'll even shrink your ling.


----------



## Trouthunt (Aug 15, 2005)

I see banana boy still hasn't put his to cents in yet.... Where you at naner boy?


----------



## captn mark (Jun 22, 2006)

*the curse*

It is very true. Took my wife out in baffin bay one time. She had bannanas and i didn't let her bring them on the boat so she ate one before we left the dock.
It was a great day. Me and my buddy caught limits of trout and reds but my wife didn't even get a bite. Next day we went out, no bannanas for breakfast and she out fished both of us...
The curse is TRUE!!!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

word-doctor said:


> Da*> things'll even shrink your ling.


Oh man! That's what happened!!!??? I've been eatin nana's all my life.......that explains alot!:hairout:


----------



## mopguy2003 (Oct 7, 2004)

i don't go anywhere without my banana.......lol


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

mopguy2003 said:


> i don't go anywhere without my banana.......lol


Ditto


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i was out fishin with some budies in slp last weekend, we caught a lot of dinks. when i looked in the cooler there was about 4-5 naners in there. no wonder no fish. i believe..


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

triple f said:


> Oh man! That's what happened!!!??? I've been eatin nana's all my life.......that explains alot!:hairout:


LOL...never heard it called a Ling before~!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

a bunch of superstictious mumbo jumbo--but i do hate bananas--texture and taste --yuck


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

that aint bad at all.. we went offshore once.. as i was tyin to the rig i turn and notice a bag of bananas AANNNDDD.. a case of banana muffins. My unc was a newbie to offshore fishin. i doubted the curse and we tried to see if we could prove it wrong. and of course.. not one legal snap or a single run on the kingfish rods.. not a single run. oh and no angelfish round the rigs. i believe the banana curse 100%.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I hardly ever fish without them. They are a great self contained snack. As a former baseball player and coach, I'm extremely sensitive to these sorts of hangups.

Don't step on the foul lines
No hats on the bed
NEVER open an umbrella indoors
Right sock, then left sock, then right shoe, then left shoe. (I did it backwards once and had 2 errors and went O-fer at the plate.

Tons more, but I eat bananas all the time and if you think it matters, come look in my freezer. I don't even have room for ice trays and I'm eating fish 2-4 times a week for supper. 

I do know that I don't bring bananas on other people's boats just because they may freak. 

I do think that some superstitions can be cancelled. 

The black cat crossing your path? If you own a black cat as I do, the curse is negated.

Perhaps the bananas thing is negated by a 6er of Natty Light. Works for me. - Coach


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Never bring bananas on a fishing trip


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Sounds like I need to get me a black cat! And never EVER use the last match! Or put shoes on a table!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Man, you guys are crazy!!

I don't even believe in superstitions, ever since I got my lucky hat.


----------



## lmorgan (Feb 18, 2006)

I fished with a guide once in the everglades who told a story about an exec from Fruit of the Loom who fished with a Miami guide once. The exec had a horrible day fisihng and at the end of it, the Miami guide asked the exec if he had a banana on board. The exec replied that the only banana was on the logo of Fruit of the Loom underwear he had on. The guide cut the label out and they started catching fish right at the dock, at the end of the day. Now the Fruit of the Loom logo is banana free.


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

The wife and I went out last weekend on Trinity bay and caught 16 trout, well I mean I caught 16, I didn't know it but she had brought 3 bananas with us. She ate 1 and the other 2 where in the food cooler. I didn't notice them until we were leaving for the day...Must be a true curse...LOL
She was so mad that she didn't catch a fish!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

No!! bananas on the boat!!


----------



## Garth Beaumont (Aug 23, 2006)

Troll a Dole!


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*That looks like my dry storage on my boat>>*

That last pic looks like my dry storage on the ape. I always have a one before I go and well I guess thats why they call me the ape....Not into the black cat theory...


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 19, 2004)

*I've Got Your Banana*

Fished out of Corpus ICW four weeks ago. The guide, my buddy, and self were all scarfing down bananas - cause we like 'em. limited out on trout in 2.5 hours with the largest being 27". images were posted on this board. There are certain tribal folks around the world that make major decisions for "their people" by killing a goat, removing the entire lower gut, laying it out on the ground, and "reading" what the intestines direct them to do.
"Wit is educated insolence"


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

They make good topwaters!:tongue: 
If you ever fish with Muddskipper, be sure to bring a bunch,...he luvs them!:rotfl:


----------



## liquid (Aug 22, 2006)

Very true, I went deep sea fishing for the first time Sunday on a charter with about 90 other people. I've never heard of the banana curse before. Myself and along with some other people brought bananas on the boat, The boat ending loosing the anchor after the first time anchored, we end up tying to rigs for the remainder of the trip, on the way back, the boat lost an engine. To top it off, I didn't even catch a keeper! No more bananas on a boat for me.


----------



## Reel Slacker (Jun 3, 2004)

*ALL Time Worst Banana Curse Story*

This has to be the all time worst "banana curse" incident. On the second day that I owned my boat my wife packed some bananas. The following occurred on the same day:



1) Got my trailer stuck at LaPorte Ramp in between the concrete slats. Have to use a floor jack to get off.



2) Tried to go through Wilson's cut between Atkinson Island - didn't make it. Brand new boat sitting in no water as the ships pulled the water out. The permanent scratches on the bottom and side remind me of this often. 



3) The wife (after all it was her fault) tried to jump down from the pier to the ramp and slipped on the alge and tore her leg up pretty good.



and finally after all of that, when we got home the freezer door was wide open! I seriously considered selling the boat right then and there. This occurred 3 years ago and I have overcome the curse - but be warned! I won't even look at a banana before I got fishing!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I must have a banana hidden on my boat somewhere. The last 3 or 4 times I haven't done worth a darn catching fish. I can't even bring in the ones that are hooked for awhile. They just pop off.....
LOL....
Steve


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

lmorgan said:


> Now the Fruit of the Loom logo is banana free.


I wonder how many folks are gonna go home and check out the tag on the ol drawers to see if there is a banana or not?!:rotfl:


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*trolling*

they might be good for trollin--i really dont care for cats im a big dog person--labs my favorite:tongue:



KingTut said:


> Sounds like I need to get me a black cat! And never EVER use the last match! Or put shoes on a table!


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

Trouthunt said:


> Around 10am my buddy pulls out a bag with two banana's in it. I say, man no wonder we have had such a bad day. !


you know as well as i do...the nanners had nothing to do with it...your a terrible excuse of an angler...all you know how to do is turn the crank.

although you do have one hell of a knack for spotting trashbags.


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

Those little Taffy candies called "banana bikes" will curse you too. Caught my son eating some after we had fished till noon with no luck. Threw them overboard and within an hour we were into the fish and left them biting after getting what we wanted to clean.


----------



## Trouthunt (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey GafftopBoy.... sounds like someone needs a salt fix.....


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

It's true on 610 north a whole truck of 'em turned over and blocked several lanes!!!
At least that's what the radio said.
Rick


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Yea this guy speaks with a high pitched voice now for trying to bring bananas aboard!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If spotted ape eats nanners then the curse is bull #$^&*! I only wish I could catch big trout like he does. I will be eating one just like him for now on. I'm not superstitious though.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

it's really about the spiders on the nanners..


----------

